# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] σπόρο κεχρί

## ringneck

γεια σας παιδιά
ψάχνω να βρω σπόρο κεχρί για φύτεμα
αλλα δυστυχώς στη πόλη μ δεν έχει κανένα μαγαζί μ γεωργικά..
δοκίμασα από σπόρους ρ έχουν τ pet shop(2 εταιρίες)
αλλα δυστυχώς απέτυχα..
αν έχει κανεις να μου χαρίσει...
150 gr μ είναι αρκετά  :Happy:

----------


## ringneck

κανένα μαγαζί με γεωργικά δεν έχει σπόρο..^^^
μαγαζιά έχουμε σπόρο δεν έχουν ::

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σπύρο θα προσπαθήσω να το δω και θα τα ξαναπούμε ...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σπύρο όπως σου είπα το κοίταξα αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι. Όλοι μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι διαφορετικό απ΄αυτό που πουλάν για τα πουλιά . Το μόνο που μου είπε ένας φίλος γεωπόνος είναι ότι αυτή είναι η εποχή που πρέπει να το φυτέψεις ... καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## anonymous

> Σπύρο όπως σου είπα το κοίταξα αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι. Όλοι μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι διαφορετικό απ΄αυτό που πουλάν για τα πουλιά . Το μόνο που μου είπε ένας φίλος γεωπόνος είναι ότι αυτή είναι η εποχή που πρέπει να το φυτέψεις ... καλή συνέχεια .


Αυτο που πουλαν για πουλια, εχει διαφορά απο εταιρεια σε εταιρεια.
Αν θελει ο Δημητρης (JK21) ας σου πει με pm απο που εχει παρει αυτο που του φυτρωσε.

----------


## vasilis.a

δεν βρισκεις χυμα κεχρι?αν θες σου στελνω εγω.

----------


## jk21

αρκει να διευκρινισει ο Σπυρος αν κεχρι εννοει τον καναρινοσπορο (phalaris canariensis ) 










ή το millet γιατι κανονικα κεχρι λεγεται το μιλλετ

----------


## ringneck

σπόρο για αυτά ψάχνω για φύτεμα..


 από τα συσκευασμένa που έχουν τα pet shop δεν φυτρώνουν όσες φορες δοκίμασα.. μάλλον με κάτι το περνάνε..

----------


## jk21

μπαγιατιλα .....


οπως συμβαινει στους περισσοτερους σπορους που παιρνουμε

----------


## anonymous

Preparing to Sprout Millet:

Look for millet with hulls intact. 
Millet that has had the hull removed does not sprout well, because the germ is usually removed with the hull.
Sprout only raw millet, not toasted or roasted.
Millet has a low sprouting rate, about 50%.



(πληρες αρθρο στο http://www.culturesforhealth.com/how-to-sprout-millet)

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εμένα πέρυσι από το συσκευασμένο της versele laga φύτρωσε και έκανε μεγάλο κλαρί αλλά το άφησα και το έφαγαν οι καρδερίνες που 'ερχονται στον κήπο !!!
Ελπίζω να φυτρώσει πάλι φέτος από το περυσινό ότι έπεσε και να κρατήσω σπόρο να σου στείλω !!!
Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι θέλει σκιερό μέρος-δροσιά , να λιάζετε το πρωί  και αρκετό νερό !
Η συσκευασία ήταν αυτήν και τα φύτεψα πετώντας τα ... μην τα βάλεις πολύ κοντά .. !!! 
έτσι ήταν ακριβώς : 

αυτή είναι η συσκευασία , σε σακούλα όχι κουτί !



και από την τροφή των καναρινιών του πατέρα μου είχε βγει ένα τέτοιο φυτό το οποίο πάλι το έτρωγαν και τα καναρίνια και οι καρδερίνες που έρχονται στον κήπο :

----------


## jk21

Μαριες το δευτερο ειναι το proso  millet

----------


## rafa

Εχω μαριε το κεχρι που εδιξες στημν συσκευασια λεω να δοκιμασω να το φυτεξω

----------


## ringneck

τέρατα σ είχαν γίνει!!!πολύ ωραία...
θα κάνω άλλη μια απόπειρα το σκ
έχω τ χάρτινη συσκευασία τν 100gr...η 200

ελπίζω να κάνουν προκοπη γιατί πετάω 2εύρα για το τίποτα...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κ.Σπυρο η φωτογραφία δεν είναι δική μου είναι απο το Google απλά ήταν ακριβώς τα ίδια ... Έτσι μεγάλα!!
Ήθελα να βγάλω αλλά οι ατιμες οι καρδερίνες έρχονται ένα κοπαδακι κάθε χρόνο στον κήπο που βγάζουμε νερό για να ξεδυψανε οι καημένες και τα  λιανιζουν ! Δεν αφήνουν σπόρο να πέσει χαχαχα

Η χάρτινη συσκευασία δεν μου έβγαλε ... Κακός σπόρος !
Εγω θα έλεγα να προσπαθήσετε το εξής ... 
πηγαίνετε σε ένα πετ σοπ και ζητήστε 1kg χύμα millet , είτε κόκκινο είτε άσπρο είτε κίτρινο ! Τα μέλη που κάνουν μόνοι τους μείγμα ξέρουν να σας πουν οως το ζητάτε ...
Κοιτάξτε οι σπόροι να είναι γυαλιστεροι , όχι θολοι ή μαύροι ...!!
Εγώ φυτεψα πάλι φέτος από απλό κεχρί που δίνω για να δω αν βγει κάτι αλλά ο σπόρος δεν φαίνεται καλός , θα δούμε! 
Από το περυσινό έχει φυτρώσει στον κήπο αλλά θα δω τι είναι γτ μπορεί να είναι και canary seed  , το μακρύ κεχρί , !!
Γενικά βάζω αρκετά για να τρώνε τόσο τα καναρίνια όσο και οι καρδερίνες με τα σπουργίτια !

----------

